# Can't start my car...



## sonic.v (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought the 06 GTO several months ago. And leave it in the garage during the winter break when I go back to China.
On Monday night I took it out and park it in my school parking lot. 
I can't start it any more... I did jump started it yesterday and today. Let it run like 20 mins, 30 mins. Then turn off, it just won't start.
I feel so bad... I just bought it several months... and it's a new car... 
How can this thing happens...


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't despair. At most, you likely need a new battery. First take it to a garage and let them put the battery on a charger overnight (< $20). That will likely cure it. However, a lot of GTO's sat unsold on lots for a long time. That's not good for a lead-acid battery. If it still won't hold a charge, replace the battery (< $75). If a new, fully charged battery won't hold a charge in the car, you may be looking at charging system problems. Now you're looking at a trip to a shop with the diagnostics for the electrical system aka "the dealer". Unknown dollars and time.


----------



## sonic.v (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks man. That's what I'm gonna do.
It's so cold here in Minnesota, maybe also part of reason. haha~


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

sonic.v said:


> Thanks man. That's what I'm gonna do.
> It's so cold here in Minnesota, maybe also part of reason. haha~


Dude, if you left it sitting outside in the Minnesota winter for a week or two, you should not be surprised that the battery is dead.

I went to school in Vermont. We had many sub-zero days/nights. I bought a battery strap and would disconnect it and bring it into the dorm on those really cold nights. It takes 5 minutes to install or disconnect.

If you're going to let it sit outside in winter for extended periods without starting, you should definitely disconnect the battery and put it somewhere reasonably warm.

As an added benefit, this technique makes a great anti-theft measure.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

To chime in on the other posts; your Goat is A-OK. Just a MN winter...


----------



## sonic.v (Jan 30, 2008)

I just left it in the garage for two months coz' my friend told me it's OK. 
I don't know how to deal with that battery stuff...
I should've leave it to my friend's house and let him drive once in a while. That's what I'm gonna do in summer break~~
Today I also found my right rearview mirror can't be controlled... I really need to have the Auto Service to check everything now~


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

My suggestion is to bring her in- the warrantee will cover the battery and they can check your mirror.

I just brought my 05 GTO in October and I'm getting the spiders out of it as well. I had my battery replaced too. The faithfull GTO members say to have faith and stay the course so I will pass that onto you. 
The GTO is a worthy machine so take her to your Pontiac man.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Invest in a batter tender. When you leave the car sit, especially in that weather, hook it up, your battery will thank you. 

A battery tender will run you about 60.00.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

sonic.v said:


> I just left it in the garage for two months coz' my friend told me it's OK.
> I don't know how to deal with that battery stuff...
> I should've leave it to my friend's house and let him drive once in a while. That's what I'm gonna do in summer break~~
> Today I also found my right rearview mirror can't be controlled... I really need to have the Auto Service to check everything now~


The battery is also covered by warranty so do not pay to replace or charge. Just take it to Pontiac and they will take care of it.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

sonic.v said:


> I bought the 06 GTO several months ago. And leave it in the garage during the winter break when I go back to China.
> On Monday night I took it out and park it in my school parking lot.
> I can't start it any more... I did jump started it yesterday and today. Let it run like 20 mins, 30 mins. Then turn off, it just won't start.
> I feel so bad... I just bought it several months... and it's a new car...
> How can this thing happens...


Griot's Garage (Car Care, Detail Supplies, Garage Organization, Car Accessories - Griot's Garage 800-345-5789) has a good battery tender. I use it when I store my '67 GTO coupe for extended periods of time. Welcome to the forum and good luck.


----------

